# Piermont pier starting to light up.



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Piermont Pier is starting to catch fish. I was out there last night an observed a few 10 pound class Blues landed. Fishermen landed some Herring, Snappers and some small Weakfish too.

Lots of bait fish. There were spearing and Bunker. Looks like a good fall to come.

Hey remember, the HRFA has thier meeting tonight!


----------

